# What happens? I was told it takes 6-8 weeks



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

But I have to wait until next month (i.e. my next period) to have a scan and be given instructions.

I am concerned over how much time I may need to take off work...

Can anyone please help?

I developed OHSS so I have some frozen blasto....


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Freya - not 100% sure what question you're asking with regards to 6-8 weeks?
Are you having a natural FET or Medicated FET?


I took Annual leave for this cycle - But in the past have just taken time off for lining scan and Transfer.  


   
Mini xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Although I'm a housewife, I wouldn't have had to take any time off work, as I had a Natural FET and the proceedure just followed my natural cycle and they were popped in at Ovulation and then I had the 2WW.  Sorry I can't help you regarding a medicated FET.


----------



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, my cycle is very irregular so I think I will have a medicated one.

The nurse told me on the phone probably 3/4/5 scans, but she did not say anything about the blood tests, which I then discovered due to the costs quoted. 

How many scans and blood tests did others do in a medicated cycle?

Thanks


----------



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

PS I mean 6-8 for meds until ET


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Freya - I had one scan on day 12 to see how my lining was and that was a medicated cycle.
I had Lupron depo shot administered the month before, then started progynova a few weeks later.  Day 12  I had my lining scan and a couple of days later started the progesterone too.


All in all from depo to ET it would have been about 6-7 weeks.


Hope that helps.


   


Mini xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Freya,

We had 2 weeks to down reg... Then a scan to check I had... Then started oestrogen and approx 3 weeks later had another scan to check my lining..then started progestrogen support (still on oestrogen) and 4 days later had ET.

So I would guess around 5 to 7 ish weeks... But every ones cycle is different. They only time off from work was for ET and the day after jus to rest... But it's not physically needed but maybe mentally needed?!

Good luck Hun!

K
X


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Just in addition... I noticed my sig says I started on July 9th and had ET on Aug 8th... So 4 weeks!



K


----------



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who replied.

We have our follow up appointment in 3 weeks so I will know more then....

x


----------

